# wer ist der beste im ganzen land



## TRAILER (23. November 2005)

da es ja jetzt winter ist mir langweillig, starte ich mal eine umfrage in der jeder seinen fahrer des jahres rein schreiben kann

1.herr ros 
2.hermance 
3.brucelee scoot
4.matt burrows


----------



## Mower (23. November 2005)

meiner meinung nach sind hermance und matt burrows absolut nicht in der gleichen liga.

ich bin für hermance.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRAILER (23. November 2005)

yooh aber er gibt einen sehr positiven drall in ne neue richtung


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (23. November 2005)

der benito, der ros!


----------



## KermitB4 (23. November 2005)

Hallo

auch wenn ihr mich vielleicht auslacht, aber ich finde den Marco Hösel sehr gut.

Ich war neulich auf einer Vorführung von ihm - WAHNSINN! Ich habe mich dann noch kurz mit ihm unterhalten und ein paar Tipps bekommen.

War ein wirklich netter Kerl.

MFG


----------



## isah (23. November 2005)

damon watson ist seit dem leeds video mein lieblingsfahrer.. löst direkt matt staples ab ..

ansonten natürlich hermance


----------



## kochikoch (23. November 2005)

TRAILER schrieb:
			
		

> da es ja jetzt winter ist mir langweillig, starte ich mal eine umfrage in der jeder seinen fahrer des jahres rein schreiben kann
> 
> 1.herr ros
> 2.hermance
> ...




du hast meinen namen vergessen  , mir war auch langweilig


----------



## tommytrialer (23. November 2005)

also ihr fahrt ja mehr auf die internetvideo fahrer.... 

aber ich muss sagen der beste war klar kenny belaey

der hat dieses jahr alles gewonnen was es zu gewinnen gibt hat auch unter erfolgdruck krasse aktion gemacht.

die ganzen englandjungs schön und toll aber die brauchen immer 100 versuche und unter "wettkampfdruck" sind sie ned so gut

naja aber vielleicht liegts daran das ich selber wettkämpfe fahr und deshalb bisschen voreingenohmen bin


achso und ich war mit mir auch zufrieden und mit bs xl auch.....den ich dieses jahr aber nochmal in seine schranken weisen konnte


----------



## trialmissmarple (23. November 2005)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> also ihr fahrt ja mehr auf die internetvideo fahrer....
> 
> aber ich muss sagen der beste war klar kenny belaey
> 
> ...



Kenny ist der beste! Guten style aber auch power für nen treter nich so wie die Cosustl zb. er ist der beste.

20" ist Benito wohl das maß der Dinge


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (23. November 2005)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> achso und ich war mit mir auch zufrieden und mit bs xl auch.....den ich dieses jahr aber nochmal in seine schranken weisen konnte



wann und wo?


----------



## Scr4t (23. November 2005)

20" ROS BENITO (Gummibärchen @ Zaubertrank ^^)

26" Kenny Belaey

Hermance ist auch "nicht schlecht"   , 
aber der Belaey gefällt mir vom Style mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (23. November 2005)

20": Pferd, rein vom reißen her. ansonsten Slinger

26": Thomas Öhler und Thomas Aasen sind da bei mir gleich auf


----------



## TRAILER (23. November 2005)

yaeh der herr öhler ist auch nicht schlecht.
gibts von dem videos?


----------



## Monty98 (23. November 2005)

http://www.eengoedidee.nl/videoz/download.cgi?mem_id=22789&fil_unique=QZTpa9TM228AAB0mT18

is nahezu ein jahr alt

er is aber auch auf den graz vids zu sehen.


----------



## glotz (23. November 2005)

20"
da gibts so einige gute!!
benito ist zur zeit richtig gut drauf und macht alle nass!!der rest der spanien connection ist auch nicht zu unterschätzen!! der hösel war dieses jahr immer noch der beste deutsche mit dem grashüpferstil!!
aber auch nicht zu vergessen der bs-mob!! 
ich hoffe das sich marko nächstes jahr noch ein wenig steigern kann und dann greifen wir noch mal an!!
dieses jahr war ja schon nicht schlecht aber da geht noch einiges!!
europa wir kommen!! das wird ein heisser sommer mit viel sauna und nacktbaden und so!!!

26"
1)KENNY          ist auf jeden fall das maß aller dinge!!!!(mr .perfekt)
2)lange nichts!!
3)vince #2 vinco öler


----------



## Levelboss (23. November 2005)

Alle Engländer weil die so coole Drops machen.


----------



## ride (23. November 2005)

also 20" ist für mich auch klar: benito

26" find ich schwieriger. Baleay halt von den comps. aber da hab ich nicht soviel gesehen. Vom Hermance hat mich halt das Colorado-Vid mächtig geschockt! Echt hammer! Es gibt einfach zu viele smoothe fahrer auf 26"...
warum gibts eigentlich so selten videos vom kenny? würd denn auch gerne mal street fahren sehen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (23. November 2005)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> ...




vielleichte sollte man diesen herrn auch einmal loben.
also ich freu mich immer auf neue vids von dir. weiter so!

 

PS: auf 20" wird riki murata wohl immer ein vorbild für mich bleiben


----------



## tommytrialer (23. November 2005)

ride schrieb:
			
		

> also 20" ist für mich auch klar: benito
> 
> 26" find ich schwieriger. Baleay halt von den comps. aber da hab ich nicht soviel gesehen. Vom Hermance hat mich halt das Colorado-Vid mächtig geschockt! Echt hammer! Es gibt einfach zu viele smoothe fahrer auf 26"...
> warum gibts eigentlich so selten videos vom kenny? würd denn auch gerne mal street fahren sehen..



em lass mich raten...weil ihn keiner filmt

vom vinciboy gibts einfach viele videos weils leute filmen und schneiden

ich hab auch noch über 2 h filmaterial von mir das teilweise echt gut ist aber hab keine zeit das alles zu schneiden etc


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (23. November 2005)

also citytechnisch (bitte nicht erschlagen) ganz klar....

20" Craig Lee Scott und Danny Foster
26" Neil Tunnicliffe und Damon Watson

und die trophäe für dem smoothsten fahrer in der city bekommt eindeutig der herr....

Felix Mücke....da sind wir uns jaa alle einig oda??  

aber wettkampftechnisch ganz klar.....

20" Benito Ros
26" Kenny Belaey und Vincent Hermance

Jan


----------



## Raimund-Aut (23. November 2005)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Alle Engländer weil die so coole Drops machen.




Du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen!!! Endlich!    

Der Ryan Leech musste auch (oder muss immer noch) vorm Fahren gehen Schmerzmittel nehmen um seine Wirbelsäule wieder zum funktionieren zu bringen. Ich find das soo coool!! Ich hab jetzt auch mit so coolen Drop-Gaps begonnen. Ich will morgen probieren, vom Dach eines Hochhauses auf einen vorbeifahrenden Bus zu springen. Sind ca. 25m runter und 5m weit. Das geht locker!


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (24. November 2005)

Ich weiß nicht, wer der Beste ist, aber auf nem 20iger gefällt mir Benito Ros am besten.

Bei den 26igern gefällt mir neuerdings F. Tournier. Ansonsten Neil Tunicliffe  

Hösel ist mir zu hektisch, aber es gibt wohl niemanden, der schneller durch die Sektionen hoppelt.


----------



## 525Rainer (24. November 2005)

26er: 
schönste technik: thomas öhler
best style: andi87

20er:
kenn fast keinen. ansonsten:
der typ aus dem video mit dem handgelenkverband.


----------



## LauraPalmer (24. November 2005)

26": *Thomas Öhler*, Chris Akrigg, Vincent Hermance, Dominik Raab, Marc Vinco, Felix Mücke, Marc Caisso

20": *Keita Miyaoka*, Pferdl, cesar canas, BXL


----------



## trialsrider (24. November 2005)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Alle Engländer weil die so coole Drops machen.



Ach felix unser kleiner Schisser!   Ist ja ok wenn du keine drops machst...
aber lass denen (uns) doch ihren spass.
Solang man nicht NUR droppt finde ich es voll in Ordnung weil 
es echt nen kick gibt. Aber man muss da auch unterscheiden es gibt halt die extreme Fahrer die vlt auch MTB-Freeride und Street interessiert und die NUR trialer die halt nur das droppen was sie auch hochkommen....ist ja auch voll in Ordnung. @Raimund-Aut   25m?? das wäre krass du könntest dabei drauf gehen. Und berechne bitte genau die geschwindikeit des Busses.....und zieh ja deinen Helm an.

also...
1.Watson
2.Tunnicliff
3.Florian Tournier
4.Felix Mücke


----------



## Raimund-Aut (24. November 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> @Raimund-Aut   25m?? das wäre krass du könntest dabei drauf gehen. Und berechne bitte genau die geschwindikeit des Busses.....und zieh ja deinen Helm an.


----------



## !Monty! (24. November 2005)

20:auf jedenfall benito aber wen ich persönlich auch nich schlecht fand war TRA.  
26:kenny belaey


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mower (24. November 2005)

habt ihr das video von den letzten koxxdays gesehn?

hab immer gedacht der tra ist einer der allerbesten, aber gegen hermance beißt der sowas von ab!

trotzdem fährt er wie eine gesenkte sau!


----------



## TheBASStian (24. November 2005)

Mower schrieb:
			
		

> habt ihr das video von den letzten koxxdays gesehn?
> 
> hab immer gedacht der tra ist einer der allerbesten, aber gegen hermance beißt der sowas von ab!
> 
> trotzdem fährt er wie eine gesenkte sau!



_gesengte_ Sau.

Gesenkt ist hier nur das Niveau.


----------



## Scrat (24. November 2005)

Ich bleib' mal in der Klasse, in der ich mitreden kann...

20":

Quasi beide auf 1: David Hoffmann und Albert Sandritter

26": Fährt in der Klasse keiner 

Servus, Thomas


----------



## trialsrider (25. November 2005)

Ich bekomme den Post des Monats Award weil dieser Post in die ANALEN eingehen wird...ich hoffe ich kriegs von BSXL....besser gesagt jemand ganz anders sollte es noch Anal kriegen....
denn wir haben hier einen Top fahrer die ganze Zeit über vergessen.....


FLACHZANGE!!!!  


So jetzt könnt ihr den Thread dichtmachen wir ham ja den besten.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (25. November 2005)

@trialsrider

Wie kommt´s eigentlich das du so´ne große Fresse hast?!?


----------



## hopmonkey (25. November 2005)

Mower schrieb:
			
		

> habt ihr das video von den letzten koxxdays gesehn?
> 
> hab immer gedacht der tra ist einer der allerbesten, aber gegen hermance beißt der sowas von ab!
> 
> trotzdem fährt er wie eine gesenkte sau!



wars nich so, dasser da mit gebrochenem handgelenk (ohne es zu wissen...) auf schmerzmitteln gefahrn is?! Las man so im otn...


----------



## Flachzange 007 (25. November 2005)

danke dass wenigstens einer an mich denkt denn ich bin immer noch der beste der scene. wers nicht glaubt soll vorbeikommen und sich seine packung abholen.
viel erfolg beim üben


----------



## trialsrider (25. November 2005)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> @trialsrider
> 
> Wie kommt´s eigentlich das du so´ne große Fresse hast?!?



Du gehst ja mit gutem Beispiel vorran!   

Entspann dich     das sollte nur andeuten das du dem 
Herrn Flachzange mal auf die Finger schaun sollst ob er wirklich so abgeht.

@Flachzange...klar ich denk nur an dich!


----------



## !Monty! (25. November 2005)

@flachzange 
ich würde gern ma ne vid von dir sehn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (25. November 2005)

!Monty! schrieb:
			
		

> @flachzange
> ich würde gern ma ne vid von dir sehn.



Me too!   
Aber ich glaube da hat jemand vlt ein größeres Maul
als BSXL und ICH zusammen!   

Ist net böse gemeint FlachZange.

greetings.
Dr. KOXX!   (insider SCRUBS)


----------



## jem23 (25. November 2005)

@ monty: ich auch   

spreche mich derweil für bsXL aus, auf den vids macht der benito ja immer was her aba so vom style her würd ich den gern ma inner city sehn, ich glaub nich das er marco gross einen vormachen kann (im sinne das marco es nich min. genauso gut könnte) klar wettbewerbe sind was anderes aba allgemein gesehen find ich marco's style spitze!! 
mit 26' kenn ich mich ma ganich aus aba da war mal son vid von nem typen aus england, ziemliche kakkmucke dabei, aba am anfang war auf jeden V!Z-werbung und der typ hat imma so krasse BWheelies gezogen und so, den style fand ich echt krass, rote reifen hatter glaub ich gefahren und konnte cousts wie ne biatch, den hettich zum 26' king gewählt 

edit: und so goldene felgen hatte der auch.. wer war das denn nochmal verdammt..


----------



## Trialmaniax (25. November 2005)

Thomas Remvik Aasen


----------



## TRAILER (25. November 2005)

es gibt nichts was benito nicht kann.
und wenn er was nicht kann übt er ne woche und kann s besser alls alle anderen.
warum soll er denn auch in der city derbe angeben?
bei ihm geht es halt um sein lebensunterhalt und nicht um fun.


----------



## isah (25. November 2005)

jem23 schrieb:
			
		

> ...



"rowan johns" steht am anfang vom vid.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (25. November 2005)

Also Style hat Benito weiß Gott nicht... was natürlich nicht davon ablenkt das er der KING ist... aber vom Fahrstyle her... bin ich der absolute Marco Hösel Fan....einfach soooooo schön anzusehen... My Favorite Vid...

MArco Hösel DM Schatthausen by Felix Mücke...   

Also Mod Fahrer mit dem besten Style MArco Hösel...

26" ganz klar Kenny...denn Vincent ist mehr so der Benito unter den Mtb´lern..der Knüppler...nix Styler

PS: Felix Mücke fährt natürlich den Softy Style vorm Herrn...allerdings fehlt noch nen bischen um in der World Elite mitmischen zu können... ansonsten Felix = STYLer + Mr.Softy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (25. November 2005)

jup, absolut. wenns ums softe geht, geht nix über de felix. Budderwaaaaaaaaaaaich sag ich da nur. Jedesmal ein augenschmaus die videos. auch wenn ich die geschmacksverirrung bei seiner neuen ramenfarbe krass finde   
aber wenn ma so schmucke fährt darf man sich sowas erlaubn =)


----------



## koxx xtp 203 (11. Dezember 2005)

Schevron schrieb:
			
		

> jup, absolut. wenns ums softe geht, geht nix über de felix. Budderwaaaaaaaaaaaich sag ich da nur. Jedesmal ein augenschmaus die videos. auch wenn ich die geschmacksverirrung bei seiner neuen ramenfarbe krass finde
> aber wenn ma so schmucke fährt darf man sich sowas erlaubn =)



Wer Sie kennt weis auch, dass Ann-Christin-Bettenhausen (Tini) einen sehr weichen Style drauf hat!!!


----------



## trialmissmarple (11. Dezember 2005)

koxx xtp 203 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer Sie kennt weis auch, dass Ann-Christin-Bettenhausen (Tini) einen sehr weichen Style drauf hat!!!




Ist mir noch nie aufgefallen das tini soft fährt kann aber wohl sein.
Das kann man aber auch nicht vergleichen.
Bei den Frauen ist sie gut aber beim FElix kann sie nicht mithalten


----------



## V!RUS (11. Dezember 2005)

Felix bleibt der Smooth-König


----------



## esgey (12. Dezember 2005)

20" ICH   
26" schon wieder ICH   

Mann Jungs, geht lieber trialen als hier so Schwanzlängenkrams zu veranstalten.

Oder schlafen!

N8


----------



## elhefe (12. Dezember 2005)

V!RUS schrieb:
			
		

> Felix bleibt der Smooth-König




Ich denk mal, der Bernhard Mehl, alias Crazymonkey kann in Sachen soft durchaus mit dem Felix Mücke konkurieren. Leider hab ich den Felix Mücke bisher nur in Videos fahren sehen.

Ich kann allerdings nicht sagen, ob einer von den beiden der beste im ganzen Land ist. Beide waren/sind wohl aber auch auf Wettkämpfen recht erfolgreich dabei.


----------

